# my slowly growing MAC collection



## squirlymoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Eyeshadow Palettes/Quads/Pots


























Premade Quads





Pigment Jars





Pigment Samples





Holiday Stuff









Shadesticks





Lashes





Fluidlines





Lip Stuff




(L-R) Hue-Fresco-Fresco-New York Apple-Wild 'bout You-Viva Glam VI-Giddy-Modern Ms-Rocking Chick-Profusion-Pink Maribu-Legendary Femme-Rosalee








Blushes





MSFs





Face Stuff





Brushes





Memorabilia




(Where the hell is my Culturebloom postcard?!)

Where it all lives:


----------



## macface (Jan 27, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2007)

love it...esp the postcards!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

adorable collection...and i can bet in about a month it'll be more...haha


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## London1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice collection - mine is starting off slowly and I have been swapping my other brands forMAC. Love the skinfinishes.


----------



## London1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice collection - mine is starting off slowly and I have been swapping my other brands for MAC. Love the MAC skinfinishes.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 17, 2007)

very nice


----------



## missli422 (Feb 18, 2007)

hekka nice!


----------

